# kernel 2.6.10

## dmery

 :Shocked: 

Amigos, aqui estoy por ayuda nuevamente.

Realize emerge --update kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

todo ok pero no se como se instala la actualizacion  del nuevo kernel, tengo el 2.6.7-gentoo-r11.

Alguna idea donde encontar informacion o algun hilo que me ayude

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## navegante

Cuando actualizas el kernel emerge lo unico que hace es bajarlo, parchearlo y descomprimirlo en /usr/src/, por lo tanto tienes que compilarlo a mano, con que cambies al directorio anterior, borres el link a linux, lo hagas de nuevo al nuevo kernel, despues un cd linux, make menuconfig, make && make modules_all, actualizas grub y listo. Saludos.

P.D. Si andas muy perdido busca el hilo sobre compilacion manual del kernel, o usa genkernel.

----------

## Chewieip

Añado información al post de navegante:

Te recomiendo copiar el .config desde la antigua carpeta del kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11, en tu caso, a la nueva carpeta del kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6. Así, guardarás la configuración del antiguo kernel para el nuevo y tan solo habrás de retocar las nuevas opciones del kernel, y sin tener que patearte todo el kernel.

----------

## pcmaster

Añado que, si copias el .config del kernel antiguo, es mejor hacer, a continuación un make oldconfig.

----------

## einar matveinen

¿Alguno ha tenido problemas con las memorias flash usb con el nícleo 2.6.10?. Con el 2.6.9 no tuve ningún problema, el sistema la reconocía como /dev/sdb, con la serie 2.6.10, sin haber modificado nada no la reconoce, ni siquiera el udev crea el nodo en /dev.

----------

## P0w3r3d

precisamente anoche me trajeron una flash usb y tuve problemas reconociendola, recompile el kernel 3 veces poniendole y quitandole opciones de MTD(creo que es asi, no?) , pero nada, no lo pude resolver...

----------

## einar matveinen

 *P0w3r3d wrote:*   

> precisamente anoche me trajeron una flash usb y tuve problemas reconociendola, recompile el kernel 3 veces poniendole y quitandole opciones de MTD(creo que es asi, no?) , pero nada, no lo pude resolver...

 

A mí me va bien con un núcleo development-sources 2.6.9. Supongo que con el 2.6.9 de la serie gentoo-dev-sources también iría bien, no lo he probado, pero eso sí, con los 2.6.10 no me va bien. Y no sé por qué  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Sahiyan

A mi ademas de no irme nada bien, lo que antes me reconocia como /dev/sda ahora se ha convertido en /dev/uba, con su corresponiente uba1 ...

Me reconoces las memorias pero el rendimiento se ha quedado en la decima perte de lo que antes conseguia...

Esperemos que lo solcuionen pronto..

----------

## mad93

Yo lo probé la semana pasada con el 2.6.10 y no hubo manera de montar el usb

----------

## Stolz

Informacion y solucion sobre los problemas con USB-STORAGE y los nuevos kernels en:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources/issues-current.htm#2.6.9-ub

Pongo aqui lo que dice:

 *Quote:*   

> usb-storage isn't working like it used to
> 
> usb-storage broke after a kernel upgrade
> 
> New ub driver isn't working
> ...

 

Mas informacion en bug 69218

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## einar matveinen

Lo probaré mañana, gracias  :Smile: 

----------

